# Iverson aims for 70 Points



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

If you are watching the Sixers game, you knew it was coming....Iverson and his quest for 70 points TONIGHT!

2:10 left in the 1st Quarter and Iverson has 18 points on 8-9 shooting  

Ok folks, place your bets, how many points for AI tonight and...will he make more shots than he misses?


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Oh and incase you were wondering....yes, he is playing against the Hawks


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

He's on my fantasy team. :gopray:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> He's on my fantasy team. :gopray:


He should make you a very happy man by tonight :yes:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

AI's on my fantasy team, so i'm hoping for a huge game. I'll guess: 41 points, 5 rebs, 6 asts.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

End of the 1st

18 Points, 2 Rebounds, 0 Assists

8-10 Shooting


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics were up by 20 against the Kings late in the second quarter. By the end of the third, they were down by 20. The moral of the story is, you won't continue shooting 80%

My guess 32 points, 4 assists, 5 rebounds, 3 steals on 13-23 shooting.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Sorry, I have yet to make my prediction, here we go...

47 Points, 6 Rebounds, 5 Assists


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Here's my prediction, Iverson will need 60 shots to score 40 points.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

44 points,


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

It's been a silent 2nd quarter for Iverson so far

20 Points and 3 Rebounds

8-11 shooting

5:33 left in the 2nd....


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

39 points


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Halftime

24 Points

8-13 Shooting


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

I was worried he had lost his ability to be a 40 point threat on any given night.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

30 pts at best


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> 30 pts at best


Really? Only 6 points in the 2nd half? I'm not so sure about that.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> 
> Really? Only 6 points in the 2nd half? I'm not so sure about that.


ok then maybe 35 but not more


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

5 Minutes left in the 3rd

28 Points on 10-19 shooting


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

you got me all excited. AI is on my fantasy team as well. Would have been nice if he went for 70.


----------



## littlecabbage (Nov 21, 2004)

1:38 left....
? points AI ?


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

1 minute left in the game

36 Points

12-27 shooting :dead:


----------



## littlecabbage (Nov 21, 2004)

i can't watch tv
why Is been 90:92?
who can tell?


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

94-92 Atlanta with the lead

17 seconds left


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Iverson misses a 3

Game over, Hawks win


----------



## littlecabbage (Nov 21, 2004)

OMG!!
What unacceptable result!!!!!
go hell hawks!
feel so sorrow


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>littlecabbage</b>!
> OMG!!
> What unacceptable result!!!!!
> go hell hawks!
> feel so sorrow


Oh come on, the Hawks wanted to win just as bad as the Sixers


----------



## littlecabbage (Nov 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh come on, the Hawks wanted to win just as bad as the Sixers


 just bacause AI is my favorite player.
i wish he can lead the team into playoffs this year.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Iverson misses a 3
> 
> Game over, Hawks win


Damn, I would've been right on with my prediction of 39 points had he hit that shot.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow, he started out 8 of 9 and had 18 in the first quarter and ended up with 36 on 12 of 28 shooting. Great first quarter but not so great rest of the game. 4 of 19 shooting? Geez

I am really not sold on Iverson playing the 1. He had 4 assists and 3 turnovers. His numbers for the season are better at 7.4 and 4.2 but they still are nothing to be thrilled about. I think he's a better 2 than he is a 1.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

This is off-topic (not relating to Iverson) but since the Sixers faced the Hawks tonight, I have to give praise to Josh Smith. He had good rebounds and defense down the stretch (the crucial block). He's a good kid. I got the chance to see him play in high school. I hope Smith continues to get minutes and can produce.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>remy23</b>!
> This is off-topic (not relating to Iverson) but since the Sixers faced the Hawks tonight, I have to give praise to Josh Smith. He had good rebounds and defense down the stretch (the crucial block). He's a good kid. I got the chance to see him play in high school. I hope Smith continues to get minutes and can produce.


He could be Top 5 from this class.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>littlecabbage</b>!
> OMG!!
> What unacceptable result!!!!!
> go hell hawks!
> feel so sorrow


littlecabbage = runtofreeforfly


----------



## littlecabbage (Nov 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>#21</b>!
> 
> 
> littlecabbage = runtofreeforfly


cause my english is so poor
tell me ....what 's the true meaning of " run to free for fly" before laughing at me..
or i'll beaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat you .


----------



## bigpoppa*UK (Nov 26, 2004)

al can put 40 on any team in these league


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>#21</b>!
> 
> 
> littlecabbage = runtofreeforfly


:yes:


----------



## littlecabbage (Nov 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes:


ÀÏÍâÆÛ¸ºÅ¼¡£Äã×Ô¼ÒÈËÒ²ÆÛ¸º°¡
»¹ÊÇ²»ÊÇÏã¸ÛÈËÑ½


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

littlecabbage = thicklettuce


----------



## littlecabbage (Nov 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> littlecabbage = thicklettuce


"littlecabbage" is a women 's name in story
LOL...
i think you didn't know about it


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>littlecabbage</b>!
> 
> "littlecabbage" is a women 's name in story
> LOL...
> i think you didn't know about it


lol, I was wondering why your name was Little Cabbage. Anyway I was just messin with you


----------



## littlecabbage (Nov 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> lol, I was wondering why your name was Little Cabbage. Anyway I was just messin with you


and i waw also wondering why your name was Jewelz...
i can't find the word "jewelz" in dictionary ..


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>littlecabbage</b>!
> 
> and i waw also wondering why your name was Jewelz...
> i can't find the word "jewelz" in dictionary ..


It's my first name, except spelled differently


----------



## littlecabbage (Nov 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> It's my first name, except spelled differently


i see...
i feel so difficult to read all you writed here...
but i will never give up learing english.
there's only one reason :---------->YaoMing
did you like him?


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>littlecabbage</b>!
> 
> i see...
> i feel so difficult to read all you writed here...
> ...


Well I'm a Rocket fan, of course I like Yao


----------

